# Toyota Prius Full EV mode



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I have done this to my Prius.. it's nice for a novelty to move the vehicle very short distances, but not of much other use. The Prius batter just wasn't designed for all EV use of any distance. Still, if you're moving the car from the street to the garage, it's nice to be able to do it without the ICE kicking on at all.


----------

